
Ask HN: How to access user's computer from website using client-side program? - ktian08
I want to create a website and a client-side program that would allow me to perform some arbitrary task (processing an image, computing a gradient, etc.) in the user&#x27;s computer when they visit my website. It is important that I am using the user&#x27;s CPU to perform the task rather than a separate server. After cursory research, I believe this is possible with a client-side program (such as a remote desktop connection), but I am not sure how to approach this problem the best way since I am new to networking&#x2F;servers. How would you recommend I approach this problem and how would I build such a program?<p>If you&#x27;re interested in why I am trying to do this, look here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;ktian08&#x2F;decentralized-labor&#x2F;blob&#x2F;master&#x2F;README.md
======
thedevindevops
Express it as javascript and compute it directly in the browser but keep in
mind the user might be using a smartphone so don't make it too intense!

~~~
ktian08
How can I perform such task directly in a browser? I think that would be
optimally convenient, but I'm unaware of what technology I can use to do so.

~~~
ktian08
Oh, I think building a web browser extension might be the easiest solution.
Thank you!

